# Anyone with pictures of a PID in an offset smoker?



## kingt36 (May 13, 2014)

I'm thinking to try one out in my Old Country Wrangler offset and am curious to see if anyone has one already set up in an offset and how it looks/works.

Thanks!


----------



## fwismoker (May 13, 2014)

A controller (and or charcoal basket) on a offset stick burner is like putting a elevator in a outhouse ...it don't belong. 

If you want a set it and forget it then build a UDS or get a WSM but if you have time to babysit your pit then use the stickburner but i wouldn't try to make one do the other.


----------

